# What breed is my rabbit?



## Monte113 (May 5, 2020)

Hello, i recently rescued my first rabbit a couple months ago and am confused at what breed he is. Hes a small- medium rabbit weighing just over 3 pounds. Any ideas would be amazing. Thank you guys


----------



## Niomi (May 5, 2020)

If he is full grown, I would guess that he is a Polish rabbit. I am no expert though. He sure is cute!


----------

